

Ask HN: is Co-CEO a viable option? - yosho

My company currently has 3 founders, however, myself and another co-founder want to split the title of CEO. Is this a viable solution or are we just setting ourselves up for failure?<p>Some background on our situation:
I have lived with my co-founder for the past 2 years being roommates. I've also known him for over 5 years. We have very similar strengths and backgrounds, and share a common vision for our company. The decision ultimately came up to split the CEO title because no clear leader could be easily determined and we both have the skills required to be a good CEO (such as being able to easily speak with outside investors)<p>There have been several large companies with CO-CEOs, RIM, Motorola, SAP, etc...so we feel like it's not that uncommon.<p>I've read a lot of negative criticism on co-CEOs but I'm curious what the HN community thinks on the subject.
======
bradleyjoyce
"because no clear leader could be easily determined"

this should answer your question right there (imho). there always needs to be
a clear leader.

~~~
yosho
I mean... theoretically, we could lock ourselves in a room and keep discussing
and have a final vote to see who is CEO and that would solve our problem.

The issue is that I'm afraid how the person who didn't become CEO would feel,
especially if they were equally as deserving. From a founder's standpoint,
it's hard to say that one person is better than the other when both people
have been there from the beginning and contributed equally as much to the
venture.

------
maxdemarzi
Stick two pieces of paper "CEO" and "CTO" in a hat, shuffle it around.

Get a coin, have your 3rd guy flip it. Head's you get the first paper, tails
your partner gets the first paper.

Have your 3rd guy pick a paper from the hat.

Problem solved, now focus on the shit that actually matters.

------
pwim
By 3 founders, I take it you don't have any other employees. If your company
only has 3 people in it, then I wouldn't be worrying about titles at this
stage. Focus on getting your product up and out instead.

~~~
yosho
Yes, but after we've incorporated and received funding, the legal docs require
executive positions.

------
trevelyan
Bigger problem is having too many founders. You guys have much bigger problems
than titles. You now need 3x revenue.

~~~
yosho
3 heads are better than 2?

haha at this point, that's not something we can change... so let's hope for 3x
the revenue ;)

------
andymoe
Make someone president and someone CEO and split up who has say in what area
when you two disagree on something. Somebody needs a veto vote or it won't
work and you won't be able to move forward.

~~~
yosho
right now, our 3rd member acts as the decision making party if co-ceos can't
agree on a decision. This hasn't come up very often though.

We feel president does not really hold the same sort of title and impact as
the CEO.

